# Who tried UL fly fishing this year?



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, 2012 is about over, and i'm just curious about who all tried Ultralight Fly Fishing this year? What rod & reel combo did you use? Did you enjoy it? According to another forum I would consider anything 3wt and under to be ultralight.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep! 6'6" 3wt Orvis Fiberglass and a Hardy Featherweight reel. It's always a blast to fish, everything from panfish and tiny trout to pond bass. I also got a brown around 17in with it in a tiny stream. Epic battle.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck I love to use my 3 wt for carp, Smallies and most of my trout fishing ( Nymphs) I also own a Orvis Superfine 2 wt ( Battenkill reeel, HyFlote DT floating line) Ive had since about 1996 and I really only use it for bull bluegills ( spiders and small foam poppers mostly) I used to use it all the time for trout but it was a little hard to throw a 2 nymph rig with indicator more then about 40 ft so upped to the 3 wt which is no problem. On trout/smallies, Ill switch to the 9Ft 5 wt so I can throw some serious meat at them. Love the lightweight rods, but Id consider saying that really a 0-1 wt rods are true ultralights. IMO

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, taken several 20-24.5" browns on that 2 wt from the Mad River. Light rods can be used for any species just about, the limiting factors are the size of the fles and distance you can accurately cast them

Salmonid


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Light rods can be used for any species just about, the limiting factors are the size of the fles and distance you can accurately cast them
> 
> Salmonid


I'm glad you say that, because that really is the case. I know that I can't chuck a 3/0 streamer with a 0wt, but a 9wt that can be used for doing that also isn't going to set down a #24 dry very delicately either. I enjoy smaller streams (I just started river / stream fishing last year), and my ULs will handle anything I might hook (There is always a chance of losing one, but what fun would it be if it weren't a challenge??) 2 weekends ago I landed a 14" brown on the 1wt, in a medium current (for Ohio) and it was quite fun. The big thing to remember is NOT to high stick the rod. Use the entire rod to fight the fish - the butt of the rod is where the fight is, the mid section is the transition, and the delicate tip is to protect the tippett.  

And awesome pick fishinnick!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Used a 2 wt bearsden 7'6" fiberglass fly rod. Had a blast with a few gills and crappie around a few northern KY creeks and streams. Although it is not an ultralight, I have a 3/4 fiberglass blank coming that I can't wait to finish out! I agree fishinnick's setup appears to be one sweet outfit.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ARReflections said:


> Used a 2 wt bearsden 7'6" fiberglass fly rod. Had a blast with a few gills and crappie around a few northern KY creeks and streams. Although it is not an ultralight, I have a 3/4 fiberglass blank coming that I can't wait to finish out! I agree fishinnick's setup appears to be one sweet outfit.


So you like the Bears Den rod? I order from them a good bit, that's good info. That's a quality store to order from, very good service and good prices.

I use my 3wt throughout the year for panfish and small stream trout. I'm looking to get into a 1wt or 2wt for next spring. Here's a couple of pics from the year.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeah the Bears Den rod and reel combo I got was used for when I travel or just happen to be around some water. It's actually in the trunk of my car now. It is a 6 or 7 piece with a nice click and pawl reel. It has a little more flex than I like but nothing that makes me pause and notice when I am fishing.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I love my CGR 5'9" 3wt. I love throwing foam spiders to big gills with it.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I am hoping to get a 2wt by next spring. I fished mainly with a 4wt this year and loved it.


----------



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Sbreech what kind of rod is that? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

BigFishAddict said:


> Sbreech what kind of rod is that?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That is an old Orvis Superfine 1wt (One Weight). It is a full flex rod, slow action and feels a lot like fiberglass with the weight of graphite.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jhammer said:


> I love my CGR 5'9" 3wt. I love throwing foam spiders to big gills with it.


 
I love these rods too. So much, that i bought two of them. I found that they balance VERY nicely with the Forbes Magnesium reel.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a 7' 3wt. St Croix Imperial and an 8'6" version of the same. I use them for everything from small stream brookies to a nice 16" brown on the Savage last month. The longer rod gets lots of pan fish duty out of my kayak, too


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I use a 3wt for 90% of my fishing. Bought a custom 3wt glass rod this spring that will cast a wf1f line well. First fish on it was a 10½ 'gill that did put a serious bend in the rod!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is my newest addition to my UL fishing arsenal - A Sage TXL 7'10" 000wt:


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice purchase sbreech. Should be fun. Although I would probably favor your Orvis Super a bit more. What really caught my eye was that reel. What is it?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

That would be a 2.2 ounce Forbes Magnesium custom airbrushed and baked by yours truly. The pic really doesn't do it justice.....it doesn't show the subtle transitions from light olive to tan to gold to bronze....


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Decided I need a lighter rod (I have a few 3wt rods) so I ordered a new 2wt rod today. 

Of all the rods I own and have owned the one that feels best to me is my TFO Lefty Kreh Signature Series II 3wt. I believe I could effectively cast that rod blindfolded it matches me so well.
TFO doesn't make a 2wt in that model, so I ordered a Lefty Kreh Professional Series II 8' 3pc 2wt today.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

wabi said:


> Decided I need a lighter rod (I have a few 3wt rods) so I ordered a new 2wt rod today.
> 
> Of all the rods I own and have owned the one that feels best to me is my TFO Lefty Kreh Signature Series II 3wt. I believe I could effectively cast that rod blindfolded it matches me so well.
> TFO doesn't make a 2wt in that model, so I ordered a Lefty Kreh Professional Series II 8' 3pc 2wt today.


Wabi - you are falling to the dark side!  Nice choice! Let me know what you think when you get it! What fish do you typically target?


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

sbreech said:


> Wabi - you are falling to the dark side!  Nice choice! Let me know what you think when you get it! What fish do you typically target?


Most of my fishing is in the local lake for bluegill, crappie, smaller bass, and even an occasional bullhead or channel cat. The cats are by far the toughest to handle on a light rod! In 2011 the state stocked a bunch of small channel cats in the fall, and by this spring they were 8-10" long & hungry! I caught a few of them and they are small, but real fighters.
In the spring the state stocks rainbow trout in the lake, too.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

wabi said:


> Most of my fishing is in the local lake for bluegill, crappie, smaller bass, and even an occasional bullhead or channel cat. The cats are by far the toughest to handle on a light rod! In 2011 the state stocked a bunch of small channel cats in the fall, and by this spring they were 8-10" long & hungry! I caught a few of them and they are small, but real fighters.
> In the spring the state stocks rainbow trout in the lake, too.


You ain't kidding about cats fighting on a light rod! I swear when they hit a fly they take off like a nuclear sub on full power...


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Got the TFO 2wt yesterday and just happened to be going past a good pond for bluegill this morning, so I stopped for a few casts. 
#12 green weenie results -









Caught several 'gills before I had to head on to work.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I was out fishing a local pond with my 000wt catching a mess of bluegills and LM bass up to about 16 inches yesterday after work, and had a total blast. I'm addicted to UL fly fishing. I have no doubt in my mind that the 000wt could handle some Fish Ohio bass, provided they don't nose dive immediately into the moss. My daughter was throwing her 2wt Redington and hooked into a 19" cat on a size 8 San Juan worm (big one!) and had the time of her life. If it hadn't been raining I would have pulled out the phone for some pics. With that said, I've decided to sell my 1wt Orvis Superfine with Abel TR reel for a crazy low price....available in the marketplace.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I pick'd up a 7.5ft 2wt Cabela's LSi......I use a Gloomis Adventure reel......Very nice outfit ....I have gotten a few Trout , Gills , and some pond largemouth...rod handled it very well....I do use a 3wt line on it as it casts very well that way.....I plan to use the rod on the upper reachs of the Mad the most....I have a 9ft 3wt that I use more as the river gets wider ........


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Redington 3 wt 7'6
Orvis discount 3 wt line
Edwards MFG. Co. No. 30 click fly reel with a ton of backing that I bought off ebay for $10.00. I have to stretch the line every time before I fish. I have mostly used it at Hannah Park but one day I will land a trout on it in the Mad!-maybe when I retire.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Darn it sbreech! I didn't need to see that superfine with the Abel for sale. Too many rods as it is. If anyone wants to get into ultralight, that is one great deal....sigh.... I am sure some folks over at ultralight forum will jump on that if it doesn't sell here.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i been UL flyfishing since i found "J's" ul forum a few years back 

but since my gear only catches fish and don't cost a arm and a leg i don't spend much time there anymore to many internet experts that don't even fish sad it was a great forum its where i got my start nothing against J he's a good dude


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Tinknocker1 said:


> i been UL flyfishing since i found "J's" ul forum a few years back
> 
> but since my gear only catches fish and don't cost a arm and a leg i don't spend much time there anymore to many internet experts that don't even fish sad it was a great forum its where i got my start nothing against J he's a good dude



this. there are some good guys there, but too many "experts"


----------

